# Rain or Shiny--got to go fishing---and catch fish



## mygheenoe1 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Rain or Shiny--got to go fishing---and catch f*

joe you went thru the perfect storm


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Rain or Shiny--got to go fishing---and catch f*

I should have went fishing it did not rain till 1:30pm


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Rain or Shiny--got to go fishing---and catch f*

It was friggin GREAT! I love it---go where and when no others will go. Hey, I found some killer holes :-X and sneaked up on nice Reds and countless Snooks poling before they saw me. The problem is with the heavy rain I was literally 2-3 feet from them (over them) before I could see them. I would reach for my rod and spooked them. This happened about 30 times. 

Has anyone figured out how to added 2 more arms when alone so you can pole and fish at once--- Octopus style!! I missed so many fish since I could not read the water in the heavy rain.

Joe


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Rain or Shiny--got to go fishing---and catch f*

Rig push pole like a cane pole with a lure on it! ;D


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Rain or Shiny--got to go fishing---and catch f*

After a while I was poling with my 5 foot stake-out pole and my rod stuffed into my rain gear waist band. It was like an old Wild West movie. I was drawing my rod and casting with one hand and the boat half full of water---it was classic!!


----------



## mygheenoe1 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Rain or Shiny--got to go fishing---and catch f*

no it was a highsider


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: Rain or Shiny--got to go fishing---and catch f*

Joe,

What are you, Crazy?  My wife would have killed me. :-[

Fishes were red and green hunh?  Appropriate 

BTW - Bailing keeps you from getting fat like me. ;D ;D


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Rain or Shiny--got to go fishing---and catch f*

*What the hell is a rubber glass minnow*? :


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Rain or Shiny--got to go fishing---and catch f*

Here is a rubber glass minnow.  Today I used  the 3 third (from the top) bait in the photo.  I used this bait today and again, damn near every cast resulted in a bite or a fish.  I have caught Redfish, Trout and Snook on this little 3 inch bait.  Fish love it.  The brand is Tsunami Pro Holographic Swim Bait.  Buy about 5 packs of the glass minnow style.  You will catch fish!!










Joe


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: Rain or Shiny--got to go fishing---and catch f*

is it rubber or glass? if its glass wont it break if the fish bites it! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Rain or Shiny--got to go fishing---and catch f*

It is a fish killer!! Looks like glass, last like rubber. I bought every pack on the hook. : :


----------

